# Look ma....I have almost reached a 1000 posts....do I get a prize ?



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Chris...have I been a good boy


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Look at you. Sounding like all those Texans pestering Admin for a handout!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Look at you. Sounding like all those Texans pestering Admin for a handout!


LOL! OAC is not on that level at all! Go easy on him!

OAC - you know we appreciate you out here. The place wouldn't be the same without ya!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah you guys actually might enjoy it !

Just using my ol Adam....look at me .

Actually Chris, it does show that there are those of use that enjoy the site.

But Maybe because we do not have anything better to do


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to go Brian, I for one am glad you are here. I am sure that you could always find something else to do, like all of us, but we just enjoy the banter, and hearing from others with similar interests.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Go ahead Brian---post a happy face for your # 1000.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I hit it...

Thanks.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Look at you. Sounding like all those Texans pestering Admin for a handout!


Hey, HEY! Let's not be casting aspersions you mountain goat you!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Hey, HEY! Let's not be casting aspersions you mountain goat you!


Mountain goat! Hahahaha!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

*Ebbs, were you in washington ?*

*Rangers: Mountain Goat Kills Hiker in Wash. State
*Witnesses Say Aggressive Ram Attacked Man In Olympic National Park
Alan Gathright, 7NEWS Content Producer

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/25423256/detail.html

PORT ANGELES, Wash. -- A 63-year-old hiker died after being gored by an aggressive mountain goat in Olympic National Park, rangers said.

Robert H. Boardman, of Port Angeles, Wash., died at a local hospital after being attacked Saturday while hiking near the park's Klahhane Ridge, authorities said. He was transported by U.S. Coast Guard helicopter to a Port Angeles hospital, where he later died.

"I am deeply saddened by this tragedy," Karen Gustin, Olympic National Park superintendent, told ABC News affiliate KOMO. "My thoughts are with his family and friends."

Officials said this is the only known fatal attack by a mountain goat in the park's history, and that there are roughly 300 mountain goats in the park.

Witnesses told to the Peninsula Daily News that Boardman had gone with his wife, Susan Chadd, and their friend, Pat Willits, for a day's hike.

The three had stopped for lunch at an overlook when a ram appeared and moved toward them, Jessica Baccus told the Daily News.

Baccus, also on a day hike with her husband and children, saw Willits, a longtime friend, running up the trail after the attack.

Willits told Baccus that when the goat began behaving aggressively, Boardman urged her and Chadd to leave the scene, the Daily News reported.

Then Boardman, an experienced hiker, cautiously tried to shoo the ram away, the newspaper said.

Willits said Boardman also tried to leave, but the goat attacked him, goring him in the thigh, Baccus recounted.

"Nobody saw what actually happened. They heard Bob yell," Baccus told the Daily News.

The goat stayed, standing over Boardman, as he lay on the ground bleeding.

Bill Baccus, a park ranger not on duty but familiar with mountain goats, said he moved forward with a safety blanket and shook it at the goat, the newspaper reported.

He also pelted it with rocks, and after what seemed like a long time, "it moved away, but it stayed close by," Jessica Baccus said.

At 1:23 p.m., park rangers contacted the Coast Guard, while Baccus began cardiopulmonary resuscitation on Boardman.

According to Coast Guard Lt. Commander Scott Sanborn, Boardman did not have a pulse when he was administered electric shock in an attempt to revive him.

Boardman arrived at Olympic Medical Center at approximately 2:47 p.m., where further efforts to revive him were unsuccessful, according to nursing supervisor Pattijo Hoskins.

Rangers tracked down and killed the mountain goat, which will be analyzed by a veterinary pathologist, KOMO reported.

Barb Maynes, a spokeswoman for the park, said the ram involved in the attack was known for its aggressive behavior, and the park had been monitoring the ram for "the last several years," she said.

Family and friends told KOMO that Boardman was an experienced outdoorsman, a diabetes nurse and a musician who loved the Olympic Mountains.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL, you guys are ALL freaks! Sorry, OAC, I was only hiding my jealousy of you surpassing my post count.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey I am only trying to catch Don !!!! Not that we in a race or anything. BTW...how is the view back there...


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't care where I am, I pack the old S&W 629 with me "EVERYWHERE"---That critter would have turned into instant bear bait right on the spot.

Its a he!! of a thing to put on a tombstome---Here lies hiker #3---kilt by a stink'in billy goat.

Those educated park folks need to figure out what animal there talk'in about. Last time I checked a goat was a "Billy" and a sheep was a "Ram".

Don't fret none though---park officials spent 30-40,000 dollars and bought a piece of paper---proably from Burkley U--- that says their smarter that us.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Great point Dave ! I also remember being on grand dads farm and they had a billy...it was a mean s.o.b. and you never wanted to turn your back on it....pa pa always warned me ! Son, if you do, you will be flattened. So I never did. But I saw him nail gramma lol.

I like my 629 too...44, 6"

Stupid is as stupid does....why kill that "BILLY" ? Or...should we start killing everything that is aggressive ? hmm sort of ironic huh ???

Again...it is a gene pool thing


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think that if they had done a full investigation they would have found that that particular billy was raised in an abusive environment. They should have imprisoned him in minimum security institution and perhaps he could have been rehabilitated far enough to be placed on a half way mountain. If he proved himself he could then be released back into the general population on his own.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hey I am only trying to catch Don !!!! Not that we in a race or anything. BTW...how is the view back there...


If by view, you mean how did the Rockies look this morning, they were SUPERB! A fresh blanket of snow and cooler temps are really making them pop!

Also, thanks a lot for the mountain goat comment. Chris won't stop calling me MG, Goat, and Mountain goat now.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Also, thanks a lot for the mountain goat comment. Chris won't stop calling me MG, Goat, and Mountain goat now.


Glad I could help Eric...........wait a minute, you are not being sarcastic are you?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Glad I could help Eric...........wait a minute, you are not being sarcastic are you?


No he's serious... I sent him this photo from Cabelas today. Told him it was him... MG Ebbs.








I think he should swap out that prairie dog for this one.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Why not? You christened me with the Elmer hunter Icon after the running shot, coyote, not me episode. I think he looks rather regal. Nice beard too.
I like it Eric. Shoot, it even has the optional rear end halogen light!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah MG...you'll be able to see where you came from ! Just be carefull after eating bean soup. I might see you flying by Toledo







you have your wings.

I am certain the mountians are looking fine. While up north they were covered and there were even glaciers to see, awsome sight. You are blessed man, you and few of you others out west.

Good photo Chris...some day I would love to stalk one.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm blessed too---4" out snow out of the last storm thats hitt'in you now, and 12* last night and 10* degrees the night before. BBBBBrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow Dave ! That should be pushing those Billy sheep and Ram goats down the hill to you soon ! Well them and those long antlered deer you have out there.

Any lion or cat sign yet ?

When does trapping season open for you guys ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've been seeing a good size lion down in a place called Hardscrabble Canyon for the last 3 months. The DNR started a Bighorn Sheep herd in the canyon years ago but they can't get their numbers up since theres too many critters with big sharp teeth down that way. I counted 15-16 lambs this spring, and now theres only 3 lambs left and I bet they won't see spring.

I'm pretty sure I'll call in the big cat when season starts this year. Steve (Rainshadow) would have a blast call'in here in this rocky country----heck,he may never go home.lol.

Mountain Lion Season: From the day after the close of the last combined deer and elk season through March 31st.

Theres Bobcat numbers high all through my trapp'in area this year and I got in on 2 more areas that have not been hunted or trapped in 15/20 years. Only problem with the new areas are those pain in the butt Grey Fox. Can't catch a $300.00 cat when a $15-20.00 Grey is sett'in in the cage. Oh well---I'll just put them on the fur boards too.

Fur season starts here this weekend on Nov. 1st till the end of Feb. for all except Bobcat---the fuzzy little pussies start Dec. 1st and I can't wait.

I'm go'in out to plug the truck in---its 4* degrees BBBBBrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

4 degrees....wow. That storm sure brought you cold weather. To me that sound early ???


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I had a fellow PM me about fur season starting this weekend Nov. 1st. This week ends Sunday night at 12:00 ---Monday is Nov.1st.

On a call---Our first kill'in frost usally hits up here around the second week in Sept. and temps start to go down hill from there. I'm @ 9163' above sea level (almost up to timberline) and when those storms rip through here it can get mean. Jan. and Feb. are our cold months when night temps. can drop down to -20/-30 degrees. Colorado has mostly good weather. The storm is gone and the temp is 28* degrees this morning with a said high today of 70*.

I'm guiding 2 hunters today, Sat.& Sun. for Mule Deer and they don't want to hit it too hard---They don't want to get out there til about 9:00---wow, this is gonna be fun.lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like you are getting to sleep in then. I have a feeling that you are up before the sun everyday.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah Don I am betting he hits the hay at sun down and up before the rooster crows.....but, with his weather I bet the rooster is a frozen chicken.

Hope you have a good hunt with those guys Dave. As long as they can keep up with you I am sure you will do well. Not knowing how you hunt your deer up there maybe a late start is better ?

Glad you had a warm up. We had a nice south wind going which was nice...but it turned north yesterday and now...it dropped but nothing like you had. Lows are in the mid 30's highs in the 50's. The wife is taking her class camping for a week 5th graders...I am thinking the weather will hold out for her.

Again Good luck Dave and keep em safe.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

4:00 a.m. every morning Don.

Turns out they were mainly interested in meat hunt'in so I took them over to a good draw on Nat.Forest about 12 miles from the house that ALWAYS has a few bucks in it. A hour or so into the hunt I spotted 3 bucks around 400 yds out, 1 mid-size 4 point and 2 dink forkhorns, so we closed the distance to 130 yds and up above them. "You take the one up high, and nate, you dump the one on the bottom". Bang!!!-----Bang!!!---And I get out my skinn'in knife.









1st pic 4 point and 2 pic skinn'in the dink.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good Job Cat! Looks as though you have some happy clients.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Always nice to have a good hunt...even if it is successful and quick !

Nice 4 point Dave and good job.

Right now is prime time for big muskie !! And walleye too if you are interested. You have my number

1-800-big-fish

I like that number...maybe I should look into ordering it ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys---the best thing at having happy hunters is they usally give me the heart & liver---which they did. MMMMmmmmmmmmm good.









Fur season starts tomorrow and I'm going to try to get lose this week to whack a few Grey's to see how prime they are. I'll post some pics up in predator hunt'in if I can remember to take my crappy camera.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go Cat, liver and onions HHmmmm, took Mom shopping the other day and she had found a pkg. of deer liver I had given her she was so excited about wanting to cook it up, Bless her heart.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Heart...the first thing in the skillet floured and fried. I can send you all my livers, yuk...lol dad loves em not me.

It is nice that they leave you the livers. Too bad I am not closer it would be fun to wac some greys with you. With the weather you have been having..well temps, I would think they have started to put on a coat. You have been there long enough, bet you know without even grabbing the gun.

Tell Mrs C Santa has some camera's







with your name on them .

Till I find someone to show me how to down size my photos I will not be able to up load them


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I'll post some pics up in predator hunt'in if I can remember to take my crappy camera.


You're one guy i REALLY wish had a better camera! How can we help facilitate that??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

We could send him an etch n scetch ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do those come in camo ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Etch-a-Sketch????????? I thought they were old style GPS units.









Thats a good idea for camo YD---the red really sticks out in the timber. I'll have to update the old GPS when I update my old crappy camera.lol.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Red is good color...that way when you loose it you can find it

Actually I baught mine in yellow...radio's that is. A freind told me he had droped his two way while on the trail went back to find it and could not due to the leaves. So when I purchased mine they were bright yellow...and I have not seen a deer since.

Yeah cat my last GPS was just like that a line on a blank screen...of course I had to buy one of the first ones out.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

By the way. How are you at drawing stick figures ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

l>[+]<l -[+]- There ya go Mr. Miller---Computer stick figures of a double spring #4 Beaver trap and a #3 Victor jump trap.lol.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That was really cool---I have no idea where that post went.?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OAC, I am positive that someone as savvy as Catcapper has a lanyard to hang his etch a sketch around his neck so as not to loose it and it allows him quick access to the dials to continue with the trail. Perhaps we should chip in and send him a box of crayola's, and a sketch book that way we get color pics.

On the camo note, my friend has a camo quad that he lost for about three hours He parked it in the brush along a road, when he got back to the road he was about 100 ft from it but walked the wrong direction.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That is funny Don, Cat....gee officer...I know I left it here some where ???? He needed one of those chirpers they have on cars...chirp chirp. I do not remember where I saw the photos. However I remember seeing pictures of guns that have been found in trees. Where someone had set their gun against or in a tree left and then did not find it again. Faily cool photos and some nice guns. 
I have no idea how someone could do that ????

Lets see...last week when I was bow hunting I set it down. I wanted to cross the creek to look for sign. As I followed the creek I discovered a more easy place to cross back. I then walked back up to where I knew my bow laid...I looked and looked and could not find it. I had to back track and then found it, not 10 yards from where I set it







. I am just glad no one was there with me to laugh at me....hmm..guess the cats out of the bag







.

Good news...cayola's are not too expensive ! Can you draw in black and white ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Go ahead guys----keep pick'in on me.lol. That is a funny thought youngdon---------see'in some idiot like me stumbl'in across the mountains with a big red square thing swing'in around its neck. HHHaaaaaaaaaaa.

I'm go'in up to predator hunting and see if I can post some crappy pics from today.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You did well Cat !

Nice pics of your dog.

^ ^
% woof
U

I laughed at the thought of you climbing up those hills with your new camera.....just like a tourist


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

You did good OAC Sorry Guys I havent been on here in a couple weeks due to a hectic Schedule and deer season coming up too!! I will try to post some Pics soon!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I had wondered where you had been. Hope all is well...guessing things are. Hope your deer season goes well and you have a fun time with your friends.

Trapping season starts here soon and so I will be out more than in.

I only did well because I like it


----------

